# LF RO/DI Water Downtown!



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I need to fill my nano reef this week with RO water. I could truck it all the way from Big Al's but that is very far (1 hour on transit, and a transfer at Kennedy). I am looking for 5Gals x 2 (I dont mind making two trips as I can only mix 5 gal of salt a day in my bucket)

Willing to pay a fair price. I'm Jarvis and Carlton. 


Or if anyone knows of stores DT that sell RO/DI water with low TDS let me know please 


Happy New Year! Hope your heads aren't hurting (mine isn't because I stayed in..)

I remember there was an RO water pool but I can't find the thread?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Sent you a PM


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

pm replied!


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Id be interested in knowing where RO water is available downtown Toronto....?
I only have a 5 gallon so maybe if I bought bottled water at the store like Dasani? I think thats RO? Anyone know what brand is good?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I do not know about downtown, but there is a Nimbus store on Wilson Ave. It cost $.60 a gallon and you can get the water 24/7. Call them and ask about another locations

http://www.nimbuswatersystems.com/

http://maps.google.ca/maps/place?cl...ores&hnear=Toronto,+ON&cid=957796544578617965

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

RO water is said to not be safe to drink,. it lacks any minerals. You can get distilled water at the grocery store in 4L jugs for $1.50


Thanks Ameekplec for hooking me up with RO


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

sig said:


> I do not know about downtown, but there is a Nimbus store on Wilson Ave. It cost $.60 a gallon and you can get the water 24/7. Call them and ask about another locations
> 
> http://www.nimbuswatersystems.com/
> 
> http://maps.google.ca/maps/place?cl...ores&hnear=Toronto,+ON&cid=957796544578617965


http://www.fillabottle.com/search.jsp

There's two in the downtown area.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

BettaBeats said:


> RO water is said to not be safe to drink,. it lacks any minerals.


RO water (and distilled water, for that matter) are fine to drink. I do it all the time 

Also, for free RO water, you should make friends with someone at U of T.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Whats the difference of Ro water and distilled? Its for my shrimp tank that has fluval soil, and a ph of 6.4-6.6. Ive seen other shrimp keepers using ro water for water changes so now I am not sure if its Ro or distilled?


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for the link for finding ro water, found one at canadian tire here and i called to make sure, they have the refilling station but they dont have the huge bottles? So where do i find the bottles? Lol


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> Thanks for the link for finding ro water, found one at canadian tire here and i called to make sure, they have the refilling station but they dont have the huge bottles? So where do i find the bottles? Lol


Really? which Canadian Tire? I use a big bucket from Big Als and Ameekplec gave me a Culligan jug. That was fun to carry! You might be able to get a huge bottle from another store and then take it to Canadian Tire if it is closer. I was going to purchase an RO/DI system from BWI Plumbing, but that is a bit out of my price range atm.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

The can tire at yonge and davenport has the nimbus RO refill station- I just called to make sure, she said they had the jugs at one time but she doesnt think they carry them anymore. But the refill station is there.... 
I could get a bigals pail but not sure if it would fit into the refill machine lol 
And really I have no idea where to get the jug to start with, funny I can find RO water but the jug for it eludes me, lol 
Yes, that should be fun to carry lol 
Im still thinking buying a case of dasani small water bottles might be easier- i only have a 5 gallon...Lol


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

So Metro at church/gould has those large jugs, filled with spring water so I guess i could buy one of them and empty it and the refill it at can tire.... ?


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I have one of the 4L jugs too. It only cost $1.50 at Metro. I will take that to the refilling station. It would be great if it fit the Culligan bottles and save myself some trips


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

On their site is a pic of 3 of the refill machines- not sure which one can tire has but u could look at the pic and judge of ur large jug would fit  
I think metro has larger than 4l jugs tho, the guy on the phone said it fits in a water cooler machine- thats what the culligan one is right? 
http://www.nimbuswatersystems.com/p_c_watervending.htm


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

GuppyLove said:


> Whats the difference of Ro water and distilled? Its for my shrimp tank that has fluval soil, and a ph of 6.4-6.6. Ive seen other shrimp keepers using ro water for water changes so now I am not sure if its Ro or distilled?


RO water and distilled water differ in how they are produced.

RO water is produced through reverse osmosis, and can sometimes contain bacteria, viruses, etc. It is mineral free.

Distilled water is produced through distillation, and is usually sterile and mineral free. For even purer water, you can sometimes purchase double distilled water.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks Darkblade! 
I should ask you, if i bought a large jug of RO, and say it lasted me a few weeks for my 5 gallon, would the water go"bad" since its sitting for so long?


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Asking if the water going bad, bad i mean like stagnant water? 
Does RO need to be treated with Prime water conditioner as well?


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> Asking if the water going bad, bad i mean like stagnant water?
> Does RO need to be treated with Prime water conditioner as well?


No, the water shouldn't go stale. I read of people storing water for 4 weeks without problems.

RO water doesn't need to be treated because all (most) dissolved minerals are not present. It is essentially pure H20. The minerals and metals are removed during the different stages of filtration.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Ahh ok thank u bettabeats!! It will be much easier if I only have to go cart the water home once a month lol


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Well thank you too for finding that information about Canadian Tire's filling station. It's not too far for me and I can save up for an RO unit. Then I can just give you water  *here's hoping my bonus comes soon*


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

RO water right next door, now that would be nice!  thx bettabeats


----------

